# Adding a new outlet to insulated wall?



## Samma (Nov 20, 2020)

Adding a new outlet to an exterior wall for a TV hung over the fireplace. Im wondering what is the best option when it comes to the insulation and vapor barrier. I've opened a large size hole in the wall to cut out channels for my wiring which is coming from the basement. Im wondering if I need to cut away the insulation where the box will go and just use Tuck tape on any of the cuts in the vapor barrier. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

2×4 wall or 2x6 wall? 

If it's 2x4 wall you're going to have hardly and insulation behind the box...


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> 2×4 wall or 2x6 wall?
> 
> If it's 2x4 wall you're going to have hardly and insulation behind the box...


Same amount of insulation as any other box on the wall.


----------



## sparky1998 (Apr 30, 2020)

Just buy a vapour barrier boot for what size box your installing. Then tuck tape around the boot


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Is that a 2-piece box?


----------



## Samma (Nov 20, 2020)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> 2×4 wall or 2x6 wall?
> 
> If it's 2x4 wall you're going to have hardly and insulation behind the box...


They are 2x4. Wondering if I can compress the insulation behind the box and wire the box up. Then cover over it with a new sheet of VB. Or is it better to run the wiring btween the drywall and VB.


----------



## Samma (Nov 20, 2020)

joe-nwt said:


> Is that a 2-piece box?


Its all one piece.


----------



## Samma (Nov 20, 2020)

sparky1998 said:


> Just buy a vapour barrier boot for what size box your installing. Then tuck tape around the boot


If I use the boot would you cut away the insulation to fit the box?


----------



## sparky1998 (Apr 30, 2020)

Samma said:


> If I use the boot would you cut away the insulation to fit the box?


No just cut the plastic then push the insulation to the back of the wall and put the boot in then your electrical box inside the boot


----------

